# 3-D arrows



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wanting to know what your guy's apinions are on 3-D arrows. I want to know what you think is the best setup is for a 57 lb. 29 in. draw open setup and why you think those arrow setups are the best. I want to know complete setups; shafts, fletchings, nocks, and points.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*here it is*

I'm shooting a Pearson Z-34 with 28 1/2" draw at 62lbs. My arrows are Gold Tip Ultrilight Series 22, with 80 grain tip and 10 grain extra tip weight, fletched with 3 Bohning Mini Blazers, and Gold Tip Pin nocks.... this setup is shooting 308.4 with a Tru Ball back tension release and 313.1 with the Rip Shot release system (www.riparchery.com)


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Carbon Express CXL's , Carbon Express has the highest Spine consistences and weight match I have found plus they have the weight forward technology which helps the arrows recover faster and aids in greater down range accuracy the Buff tuff is strong it's a great arrow they weigh 7.5 gpi for the 250 spine size which I believe you would shoot
Here is the web page http://www.carbonexpressarrows.com/prodcxlss.html


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the GT 22's as well with blazers and 100gr FP.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cxl 250*

I shoot the Carbon Express CXL 250's also. I have a 90 grain tip and use quik spin vanes. (1-3/4" I believe). They are 28-1/2" long. I'm shooting them at 58# and they work great. I take the nocks out, put in a bushing from shrewd and use G-nocks in them. This makes the back end of the arrow really strong....

Good Luck,
J.Shoot


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I use to shoot carbon express and loved there stuff. I only got away from them because I was having trouble tuning them with my setup, so i switched up to easton. I was looking at victorys and wanted to know if anyone is having any problems with them?


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I shoot Victory XCutters for 3D and love them. I have been drilling pin nocks but have yet to break an arrow. I use the Victory pin bushing and I've been using Gold Tip pin nocks. The Victory points are the best in my opinion, but they might be the most expensive. Any 2413 components will fit as well. I've been fletching mine with either 2" Easton tite flight vanes or 2" AAE plastifletch max vanes. A ton of guys from my club switched to Victory arrows and I've yet to hear one of them who didn't like them. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## bowtech210 (Jul 8, 2009)

im selling some victory's in the classafieds if anyone wants a half doz.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

JohnBSox said:


> I shoot Victory XCutters for 3D and love them. I have been drilling pin nocks but have yet to break an arrow. I use the Victory pin bushing and I've been using Gold Tip pin nocks. The Victory points are the best in my opinion, but they might be the most expensive. Any 2413 components will fit as well. I've been fletching mine with either 2" Easton tite flight vanes or 2" AAE plastifletch max vanes. A ton of guys from my club switched to Victory arrows and I've yet to hear one of them who didn't like them. Let me know if you have any other questions.


I meant to say X-Ringers.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just couldn't get away from easton so I went with the fatboy 500's, 80 gr. tips, 2.3 in low profile duravanes and g knocks.


----------

